# Walgreens



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I walk into walgreens last night and see that there are huge jack-o-lanterns and other large Halloween things on the usual isle and got super excited, I actually did a little jog over to the isle (left my friend standing there) and it was all summer stuff! evil trickery! they lined the top shelves with the good stuff and stopped. darn them. I walked away like a little kids that just dropped their ice cream. head down and straight to the liquor department HAHAHA. but atleast they are starting to put stuff out!!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Did the same thing at my Walgreens. LOL


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

they got me too!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Same here!


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Walgreen's is taunting me by keeping the Halloween stuff just out of my reach, on the top of the aisle.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Got me too. heh


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

it's a sinister plot to get us all, i tell ya!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I fell for it too. A asked when the rest would be put out and they said some time in September.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh walgreens...I thought you were perfect just like on the commercials...oh what a tease


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Try making a list of places you shop at each year with the approximate time they put their stuff out so you can plan accordingly. Seems to work for me.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I would Lady but I'd just end up loosing it or getting paint,glue or whatever all over it so I'll just continue to whine every year til I get more organized haha
but that is a good idea.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

AZ I thought the same thing. I'd put the paper in a safe spot and then won't remember next year what I did with it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd put the paper in an unsafe spot and lose it in seconds! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Paper?!! What's wrong with the computer? LOL!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, Wal Mart did it to me, they said next week its going on the shelf along with the x-mas stuff.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Dr. I didn't think of the computer! hahaha I can store it with all the other info that I never look at! ;O)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I lost everything last time my computer went down. (sigh) Unfortunately, that's not safe either.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you been back to Walgreens.
They have small tombstone/ground breakers for $10, and a mini 'Heads off Harry". Can't wait till they put everything out.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

same here, why do they taunt us


----------

